# I'll show you mine if you show me yours!



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, these are some old pics, the ghetto 3-spokes have been replaced with some nice white Konig Traffiks.










That's Eric's (Fast b13 A/T) sentra behind mine.



























The battery is gone now too.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

gotta love them 3 spokes
they dont make them like they used too lol
looks good


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *they dont make them like they used too lol
> looks good *


There is a reason for that!!! The only nice 3-spoke wheels are on SAABs.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> 
> There is a reason for that!!! The only nice 3-spoke wheels are on SAABs.
> 
> *


I know the another one  Infiniti QX4


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

thank goodness you lost those 3 spoke wheels hehe..they look horribale on the B13..now you gotta get some new pictrues


----------

